# individual healthcare



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Im being employed by company that doesn’t have medical insurance (yet)...

Can I get individual medical insurance here in dubai?
Where do I get one?
How much does it usually costs?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Kasey Smith said:


> yes and contact any insurance company for a quote..


thanks!  anyone in particular you know?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Oman insurance represent Bupa International here so check the Bupa International website if you like.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

zin said:


> Oman insurance represent Bupa International here so check the Bupa International website if you like.


thanks, ill check that right now...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Axa


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> thanks, ill check that right now...


Did you check Bupa health insurance? Just wandered how much it cost for adult and children?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Did you check Bupa health insurance? Just wandered how much it cost for adult and children?


Yes i did, was trying to get quote but it says "*You are going to a country where special restrictions apply when purchasing international private medical insurance. Please call us or use the 'call me' link so that we can talk to you about your requirements*." so i request for a call back


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> Yes i did, was trying to get quote but it says "You are going to a country where special restrictions apply when purchasing international private medical insurance. Please call us or use the 'call me' link so that we can talk to you about your requirements." so i request for a call back


Thanks for that. I did the same on fri and got the same response but I've not requested a call back. Do you mind letting me know once they quote you?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Thanks for that. I did the same on fri and got the same response but I've not requested a call back. Do you mind letting me know once they quote you?


sure sure il let you know, i request for a call back on tuesday around 1pm


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> sure sure il let you know, i request for a call back on tuesday around 1pm


Thanks, appreciate that 


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Did you check Bupa health insurance? Just wandered how much it cost for adult and children?


check axa gulf, they can give you quote right away..
im checking other options...


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> check axa gulf, they can give you quote right away..
> im checking other options...


I will check them tomorrow. Are there any difference between these health insurance companies?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Tropic said:


> I will check them tomorrow. Are there any difference between these health insurance companies?


that im trying to find out


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

shaia said:


> sure sure il let you know, i request for a call back on tuesday around 1pm


Hi, just wandered did u manage to get a quote for the medical insurance and does it include dental costs?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Hi, just wandered did u manage to get a quote for the medical insurance and does it include dental costs?


Hi,
Sorry, was on short vacation, cudnt reply soon..

Anyway, I miss their call on that day. They called me only once, it was UK number.

I also received quotations from Expatriate-insurance. Quotations varies of age and status, mine as single, average monthly payment is 90$ on a basic level covering in-out patient. Dental is not covered.

There is also axa. They offer single payment of 2333 aed


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tropic said:


> Hi, just wandered did u manage to get a quote for the medical insurance and does it include dental costs?


I know a little about PMI, If you want to PM me i may be able to help!


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Try International Medical Group, IMG who are covered through the NAS group. I have the International cover excluding USA. The deductible is AED 50/-. I pay AED 4586/year for myself and AED 8961/year for my wife (with Maternity cover) with a total cover AED 3million each. We are 31 and 35 ....Its best to consult an adviser who can guide you based on your requirements. I can PM my advisers contact details if required.


----------

